# GSP Sig



## splif420 (Oct 6, 2009)

First sig in a while....first mma sig ever..


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice sig, man!There's something new to notice every time you see it!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Really nice, its clean and your use of light is great.


----------

